# The winter that will not end.



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

New forecast for west central to central Minnesota is for as much as 8 inches of snow by Friay morning. It's April 18th what is going on for Pete's sake? Duluth could get as much as a foot and could set a new April snow record. The old record is 24 inches from 1953.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry to hear that gustoguy, i missed the ups driver for my windshield otherwise i'm ready to start my goldwing spring maintinance


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Its like the movie with Bill Murray. Groundhog Day. This darn winter are just keeps on repeating we have about 5 inches of snow on the ground again. I should get my Polaris out. I just saw a guy on a skidoo doing some ditch banging. This is getting really old!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Snow totals have been up now to 8 to 12 inches. I and we got about seven inches on the ground. t's snowing really hard. My child's school has already called for a two h.our snow delay.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

13 inches of snow is the official amount. I don't remember getting this much snow in April before. We haven't had anything resembling a spring time yet and with last week's snow there is two feet of snow on the ground
It looks like January


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you guys are stuck in a snow pattern and i'm stuck in a rain pattern with some rivers in the area over flowing


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I blame it all on global warming.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

It's Bushes fault!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Toyboy said:


> It's Bushes fault!


 so what does baked beans have to do with weather


----------

